# Pinnacle Labs busted?



## hawks58 (Sep 23, 2012)

I've heard rumors on other sides, not sure if it true.....just wondering if anyone heard anything here about _pinnacle labs_ being busted? They are dangerous as hell the way they run an open business on the internet and it scares the hell out of me the way pinnacle labs website collects your personal information to a database for shipping. It wouldnt surprise me all if Pinnacle gear was busted with their unsafe practices.


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pinn busted?*

Site was down yesterday, but back today..


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 23, 2012)

Everytime their site goes down the rumors start. To be honest, its a silly thing to do to take down the site and not even put up a page that says - "New Site Comming in 5 Days" or whatever. In the absence of communication an environment for rumors is created.


----------



## hawks58 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not basing this on the site being down...I mean hell sites go down all the time for a crap ton of reasons. Just the other day I was having a problem getting onto this one. Like I said pretty sure it was BS, actually pretty sure it's the same person spreading the rumor, was just curious what others have heard. I figured since there isn't a multitude of posts about it, it is not true.


----------



## hawks58 (Sep 23, 2012)

And really if the feds were setting something up on a site...pretty sure:
1.) They could do it without taking the site down.
2.) They don't work on Saturdays lol


----------



## Yaya (Sep 23, 2012)

Hawk since we are all close brothers, what were u basing it on?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 23, 2012)

I know 63Vette is of the same opinion here. I wouldn't buy from a lab that has a web site. They are rubbing it the face of the feds. It's like saying, "Fuck the FBI!" Not even trying to be discreet.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 23, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I know 63Vette is of the same opinion here. I wouldn't buy from a lab that has a web site. They are rubbing it the face of the feds. It's like saying, "Fuck the FBI!" Not even trying to be discreet.


100% agreed.  Low key is the way to be.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Sep 24, 2012)

/\ x2 

Sometimes you hear any PR is good PR.  Definitely not in this case. I wanted some gear bad and a few searches and an email or two will find that site. Who wants to be part of a club that will take anyone as a member or in this case a client. It might not be today or tomorrow but some day the heat will come and I will be glad to be somewhere cool. All that said I wish them, their reps, and clients all the best!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 24, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I know 63Vette is of the same opinion here. I wouldn't buy from a lab that has a web site. They are rubbing it the face of the feds. It's like saying, "Fuck the FBI!" Not even trying to be discreet.



Also having people like Zeek and Jstark making it well known real load that they are here and all the open posts on a large open board!

That Lab is being shouted about all over ology opening, Zeek went as far as to post a pic of the so called powder producer in China not a source a fucking factory owner.

Dumb fucking people out there for a buck or free stuff!


----------



## Hardpr (Sep 24, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Also having people like Zeek and Jstark making it well known real load that they are here and all the open posts on a large open board!
> 
> That Lab is being shouted about all over ology opening, Zeek went as far as to post a pic of the so called powder producer in China not *a source a fucking factory owner.*
> 
> Dumb fucking people out there for a buck or free stuff!



i think is was a picture of mao tse tung. but i agree with you guys 100%


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I know 63Vette is of the same opinion here. I wouldn't buy from a lab that has a web site. They are rubbing it the face of the feds. It's like saying, "Fuck the FBI!" Not even trying to be discreet.



Totally agree


----------



## IronCore (Sep 24, 2012)

If you buy from a source that has a web site and get scammed or busted its your own damn fault...

You REALLY think the feds dont work on Saturday? 
You REALLY think they cant hack a site without taking it down?
You kids really need to WAKE UP!


----------



## Hardpr (Sep 24, 2012)

IronCore said:


> If you buy from a source that has a web site and get scammed or busted its your own damn fault...
> 
> You REALLY think the feds dont work on Saturday?
> You REALLY think they cant hack a site without taking it down?
> You kids really need to WAKE UP!



preach on brother preach on. these open post and open boards are big trouble


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have decided it's too dangerous to even TALK about it. So....who is Pinnacle?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2012)

cocksuckers gear hurts like fuck ...2 more weeks of walkin like a cripple...and I give a nice injection so the shit aint me FUCK PINNACLE


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 24, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I know 63Vette is of the same opinion here. I wouldn't buy from a lab that has a web site. They are rubbing it the face of the feds. It's like saying, "Fuck the FBI!" Not even trying to be discreet.



You got that right brother Ben. But I do like the fact that there are those waiving the 'bust me flags, it helps keep me off the radar!

I have never ordered gear from a website and I never will!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 0tj0 (Sep 24, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> cocksuckers gear hurts like fuck ...2 more weeks of walkin like a cripple...and I give a nice injection so the shit aint me FUCK PINNACLE



Dam man I'm using 2ml of prop eod with no pain. What r you using?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2012)

what does it sound like im saying..the shit causes pain


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2012)

whoops my bad test C


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2012)

It worked great but bad pip every time..all my friends too


----------



## ccpro (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with everything you guys are saying about going public and all....some of us have to take what we can find.  I got bad pip from Z, but so far no pain form pinn., actually the mast. is very smooth!  It pins no different than my pharma grade test.


----------



## eatspinach (Sep 24, 2012)

Pinn's Test c hurts just a little for me too but I only did .5cc in glutes.


----------



## 0tj0 (Sep 24, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> what does it sound like im saying..the shit causes pain





Brother Bundy said:


> whoops my bad test C



Dam right its your bad. :tren::tren::tren:


----------



## toneloc (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree but how can somebody getting started in the game be discreet its good for people whi dont know people or arent in with the in crowd ...its dangerous but you gotta get gear thats been proven somehow especially if you have no other source ....just my 2 cents


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2012)

toneloc said:


> I agree but how can somebody getting started in the game be discreet its good for people whi dont know people or arent in with the in crowd ...its dangerous but you gotta get gear thats been proven somehow especially if you have no other source ....just my 2 cents



You put in your time.  There is an expectation that the vets should turn over their closely guarded sources to new guys right away.  If that is how it worked we wouldn't have the high quality UG gear we have today.

I earned my stripes fast. But I made an effort. I didn't just whine.

So long as their are people with your attitude there will be world pharma and the next uncle z and pinnacle type sources.


----------



## DF (Sep 25, 2012)

toneloc said:


> I agree but how can somebody getting started in the game be discreet its good for people whi dont know people or arent in with the in crowd ...its dangerous but you gotta get gear thats been proven somehow especially if you have no other source ....just my 2 cents



I believe that most of us started where you are at Bro.  Hell, when I first started there was no internet to get gear.  You'd have to go to the gym make buddies with the big guys hoped that they liked you enough to hook you up.  Shit, I made friends with this dude 6' 300lbs...fucking guy was massive.  Just stick around make friends & all will workout before you know it.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 25, 2012)

Most people "getting started in the game" have no business coming close to gear. What places like naps, uncle z, and pinnacle do is prey on noobs. How many 17 & 18 years olds you think are running pinn gear right now? Anybody and everybody can do a google search on steroids, find fagology on the first google page, make an account and buy gear in about 5-10 minutes. People don't research and learn how to do shit properly, fuck themselves up, and blame it on steroids. Places like pinn make that possible. You really think an open company gives 2 fucks about thier customers or who thier customers are? Fuck no! They care about $ AND THAT'S ALL. People need to earn sources. Not just by making sure they're trust worthy, but by proving they aren't some little kid that doesn't know his dick from his hand and is gonna fuck his shit up. I don't give out my email for shit til someone proves themself. I don't just want to make sure they aren't a pussy ass snitch, I wanna make sure they know what the fuck they're doing. I've got too much of a conscience to run the risk of some little kid getting an abscess, or being on trt at 20, or running some fucked up cycle. Fuck that.


----------



## toneloc (Sep 25, 2012)

No fellas dont read into that post so hard .... First of all its not an attitude and I am in no way whining about anything....all im saying is yes I agreed its dangerous and risky to use a public website such as pl but its a start for a newbie trying to get gear ....its a risk that must be taken cautiously ...... Not sure what you meant by saying people with my attitude pob .....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2012)

toneloc said:


> No fellas dont read into that post so hard .... First of all its not an attitude and I am in no way whining about anything....all im saying is yes I agreed its dangerous and risky to use a public website such as pl but its a start for a newbie trying to get gear ....its a risk that must be taken cautiously ...... Not sure what you meant by saying people with my attitude pob .....



I was referring to the "it's dangerous but..." Statement. Seemed like a wreckless attitude when I first read that.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 25, 2012)

to earn it,you gotta be willing to learn it


----------



## theminister (Sep 25, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> It worked great but bad pip every time..all my friends too



I see the bundy has his friday night clubbing gear on!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 25, 2012)

On the test p now..zero pip..

Few months back i did the test e and had a little pip. Gains have always been good..sucks how open they are, not smart. Too many newbie rookies on ology pimping them for the world to see


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 25, 2012)

Let me tell you about my experience. When I first got interested in gear, I stumbled upon Z's website. It was really the only website I could find, but I also did not know how to look. I joined elitebodiez.com and everybody there was telling me Z was the shit. I started to sense that something was amiss. People started talking about the lack of quality in the gear, and then people started talking about packs not showing up. I bailed and found this place. The first thread I started here was about Z. I learned really quick what the deal was...and then he got busted. I THREW myself into SI. I gave it all I had. I started posting, making threads, making friends, asking questions. Now, I find myself with so many quality, private sources (NO WEBSITES!) I can't make my mind up who to order from. It takes a lot of work to earn people's trust and make friends that are willing to give you a private source. First, you can't just give out a private source without the source knowing about it....that is what private is all about. Second, I don't want to be the reason why my guy gets fucked up. The easier, softer way isn't always the right way. This thing is like anything else in life.....you get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Live2Train (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree with BB, the Test E from Pinn also gives off som PIP.  Nothing I can't handle as I've had worse, but it sure and hell doesn't feel good.  Two injections ago was a real bitch, it hurt like hell to get in my car and even worse to sitting and laying on the benches in the gym.  Glad I have a much better place for gear now and will never have to deal with Pinn again.  Can't wait to pin my new gear and see the difference.  Out with the old in with the new thanks to my bros on this site.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 25, 2012)

shane is right, there is so much bullshit out there today with reps and annoying fucks saying "this is the best" , "zero pip" etc.... after seeing the way that all Z's screwballs pimped his shit and most of it was in fact SHIT, it makes me wonder.. Thats why so many private labs dont need these goofy fuckers pimping there shit on the boards, there product speak for itself


----------



## ccpro (Sep 26, 2012)

Blah, blah, blah...give up the sources already!  J/K.  Hope this doesn't get me blacklisted.  Seriously, I'd hold my cards tight to my chest as well...no one wants to ruin a good thing!  BTW, who's keeping count of all my posts? lol.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm startiing to think I'm a thread killer!....


----------



## JOMO (Sep 28, 2012)

ccpro said:


> I'm startiing to think I'm a thread killer!....


Haha, starting to see a trend!?


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2012)

Hahahahaha cc! ) hey man everything comes with time
It's like the gym , u put in the work and u will see results


----------



## grind4it (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's my two cents:

I was a guy that bought gear at my gym. I was sick of getting over piced shit. When I started out looking for Internet sources. I started researching and yes, I found ology quickly. I put my time in by posting threads, asking questions and everything else I could do.
I watched guys like Zeek and CFM and when the time came I PM'ed. 
Zeek  turned me on to PINN like many of you. The point I'm trying to make is Zeek was a well respected member of this community and PINN is who he recommended to me. If he would have gave me a private source I would have used them instead. I don't want to speak for other people but alot of the guys that bought from PINN were turned onto them by a trusted vet.

Oh, the PINN test C hurts like a son of a bitch. Fucking shit hurts for days....I got 12 fucking vials of that shit!

Final thought; had I known that Zeek was the cocksucker that he turned out to be I would have never used PINN.

CFM helped me out a lot and I'm glad he's back here on SI. I hope that newbies don't get discouraged if they read this thread. My advise is to put in your time, ask questions and learn. Find a veteran and make friends. At some point they will give you a source. Keep in mind a lot of people in this game have an ajenda. Ultimately some of them are getting gear, money, or both by driving traffic.


----------



## UltraAlmondy (Sep 30, 2012)

Currently on their tren a and test e and things have been great. I thought it was just Zeek who just dicked everyone over and pinn did what they could to remove him and fix the issues?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2012)

UltraAlmondy said:


> Currently on their tren a and test e and things have been great. I thought it was just Zeek who just dicked everyone over and pinn did what they could to remove him and fix the issues?



Pinn did what they could to cover for Zeeks sketchy ass... It wasn't the honest thing to do. Covering the guys who got scammed is just money. Covering for Zeek is about integrity. Showed they didn't have it.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, I guess pay more attention.  What did Zeek do?  I know he endorsed Pinn and defended them about going public...but what else?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Wow, I guess pay more attention.  What did Zeek do?  I know he endorsed Pinn and defended them about going public...but what else?



He ripped off about 30 guys or so on this board. We're over it at this point and moving on. But that shady cat is not to be trusted. And neither is a board or source that harbors him. I wouldn't trust pinn ever.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 30, 2012)

UltraAlmondy said:


> Currently on their tren a and test e and things have been great. I thought it was just Zeek who just dicked everyone over and pinn did what they could to remove him and fix the issues?



You'll learn the hard way and don't come crying to us we have said enough for the smart to understand!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 1, 2012)

so what they delivered it..its still crap


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 1, 2012)

Everyone might want to remember no one got a fucking thing they didn't pay for and go through all kinds of shit for. By the way, a fucking "Store Credit" to an open source,web based, roid shop instead of the Rips that were ordered is complete bullshit. I would still be as hot as Satan's ass crack on leg day. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 1, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Everyone might want to remember no one got a fucking thing they didn't pay for and go through all kinds of shit for. By the way, a fucking "Store Credit" to an open source,web based, roid shop instead of the Rips that were ordered is complete bullshit. I would still be as hot as Satan's ass crack on leg day.
> 
> *Can a mod with some sense close this fucking thread please?*
> 
> ...



we dont close threads here..we let our members speak their mind.this aint ology


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2012)

63Vette said:


> No offense intended but this thread has turned in to a fucking testimonial for Pinn.
> 
> Everyone might want to remember no one got a fucking thing they didn't pay for and go through all kinds of shit for. By the way, a fucking "Store Credit" to an open source,web based, roid shop instead of the Rips that were ordered is complete bullshit. I would still be as hot as Satan's ass crack on leg day.
> 
> ...



No need to close it bro. When they bullshit, politely point it out


----------



## Jada (Oct 1, 2012)

63Vette said:


> No offense intended but this thread has turned in to a fucking testimonial for Pinn.
> 
> Everyone might want to remember no one got a fucking thing they didn't pay for and go through all kinds of shit for. By the way, a fucking "Store Credit" to an open source,web based, roid shop instead of the Rips that were ordered is complete bullshit. I would still be as hot as Satan's ass crack on leg day.
> 
> ...



Hey 63 I understand what ur saying but Grandmaster B is right , this is SI and we run different than everyone else. This is y we r the best!  Respect jada


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 1, 2012)

ccpro said:


> I guess...I was told it was the shiiiiiat.  I'm not debating anyone, just telling ya my experience!  How can you tell one month in without bloods?  Currently I feel the same as I did on my prescription grade?  Again, not defending...just reporting.



We don't need a report on them and I'm tired of people routing and hooting about sources that are not on this board.

If they were so fucking great they would be a sponsor here but Admin only lets the best do so hence having Manpower here!

If you wanna report something do it with something meaningful to this site and take Pinn shit to Ology, not going to be making many friends here you keep it going!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> No need to close it bro. When they bullshit, politely point it out



I stand corrected on my request!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 1, 2012)

ccpro said:


> I guess...I was told it was the shiiiiiat.  I'm not debating anyone, just telling ya my experience!  How can you tell one month in without bloods?  Currently I feel the same as I did on my prescription grade?  Again, not defending...just reporting.



feel free to talk about what ever u want.Dont let anyone tell u what to do


----------



## Yaya (Oct 1, 2012)

keep reporting, alot of people enjoyed pins products in the past but i def agree that with them being so open on certain sites and the way so many newbies are blowing there spot up, thats enough to keep yaya away. If your happen with them then be happy.

However, there was a shitty situation and guys got screwed and they covered for Zeek. IMO enough to keep me away


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 1, 2012)

Well at the very least he is learning and learning how a topic will go here about them.

We are all just still pissed off and is why we are being harsh but I would tone it down until things truly cool down as it is obviously cooled down yet.

Take what has been told to you and use it to help you make better decisions as well start out stupid I sure in the hell did made a lot of bad calls with the wrong people but in time the hard way I learned.

Keep an open mind but also when someone or a lab is being blasted by many not just 2 to 4 people but many then it's real!


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 1, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> *Keep an open mind but also when someone or a lab is being blasted by many not just 2 to 4 people but many then it's real!*



^^ This is a good rule to go by

None of these guys are trying to sell you anything. There's no ulterior motive. They're just posting up their honest opinions because we like to share this kind of information and help people make better decisions.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 1, 2012)

Ahhh this bullshit again.  Pinn and Zeek can suck my cock! I got ripped off by Zeek and currently have some stupid in store fuckin credit that I never wanted! All I wanted was a few kits of Rips. Not some credit for some shitty ass gear that I dont fuckin trust. For those of you that love Pinn gear hit me with a Pm. I'll gladly sell you my in store credit. I'll even give you a $100 off the credit. You can have a free hundy worth of Pinn gear on me just to take the store credit off my hands. I don't want it. Thats $350 in Pinn gear for $250. Take it off my hands. PLEASE! !SHRUGS!


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol.  Shrugs, that sucks man.  What a waste..Sorry that happened to you bro.  Regardless of the quality of their gear, personally will never use pinn again as you know.
  And Ive got some of their gear sitting here that I purchased a few months ago that I now wont use because of the supposed quality issues that I wish I knew biout then.  The only thing that bothers me about this thread, is that before this Zeek shit happened I dont recall anyone criticizing the quality of their gear.  If they and their reps are shady, then by all means call them out...but if their gear is g2g, well thats a separate issue...but maybe not on the other hand.


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 1, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Lol.  Shrugs, that sucks man.  What a waste..Sorry that happened to you bro.  Regardless of the quality of their gear, personally will never use pinn again as you know.
> And Ive got some of their gear sitting here that I purchased a few months ago that I now wont use because of the supposed quality issues that I wish I knew biout then.  The only thing that bothers me about this thread, is that before this Zeek shit happened I dont recall anyone criticizing the quality of their gear.  If they and their reps are shady, then by all means call them out...but if their gear is g2g, well thats a separate issue...but maybe not on the other hand.



You make a valid point.

There were definitely quality issues with pinn gear before this thing. They recalled a whole batch of test and switched raws and made a huge deal about it after a bunch of guys were complaining of bad swelling and knots at injection sites. And when they made a big hooplah about switching raws to mao, saying mao was the best, plenty over here were quick to comment on the truth about mao raws being second rate at best... 

However by and large people seem ok with their gear. Obviously plenty have used it and liked it. Really alot of us, myself included, just aren't comfortable using a lab that's so open like that over on ology, I mean any newb can join ology and find the addy in 3  minutes, I got it when i first joined without even getting to 50 posts... its only a matter of time before they get busted. Way too much exposure. And when they do, we wouldn't want our info in the hands of LE as customers, you know?

Now I personally have never used any pin gear, so this is all just what I've seen on the boards, just to be clear.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 1, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> You make a valid point.
> 
> There were definitely quality issues with pinn gear before this thing. They recalled a whole batch of test and switched raws and made a huge deal about it after a bunch of guys were complaining of bad swelling and knots at injection sites. And when they made a big hooplah about switching raws to mao, saying mao was the best, plenty over here were quick to comment on the truth about mao raws being second rate at best...
> 
> ...



Thanks for making me aware of the previous issues.  Guess I got involved after that and before the raws switch and was on ology at the time.  Board sucks now (especially with all you guys gone)...but it served its purpose.  Great to be here without all the bullsh** and obvious idiots...

As for how they cionduct business , I totally agree.  They are pushing it way over the line....even pointed it out to them and they blamed their reps...that and the zeek thing were the reasons I bailed on the board and on pinn.   there is simp-ly no protection from LE period....but they have their own agenda and will be successful preying on noobs.....for a while anyway  

So looking for private sources now which I have learned over time is definitely the way to go...lots of good folks and private sources here so Im totally psyched....   

as for the other stuff going on here in this thread, not cool to see....this board and all members and admin should be above that.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 1, 2012)

not sure if I should even add to this topic, but in the end this is a forum and we're here to discuss...

I, too, joined ology after further researching AAS and getting myself set up for my first cycle...

Wanted to order from Endo first, but saw all these raving posts about Pinnacle.. Googled for 2minutes and found their website...Running their gear right now and everything seems to be ok. I mean I have no comparison to other gear, but their Prop was fine even in virgin muscles... It's funny their Test E actually gives me more PIP, especially my quads seems to hurt for a few days..

Anyhow, after reading more and more and joining different boards I started to realize that there are private and public sources, and as such I am sure the quality differs. I feel like I have been fed the cool-aid so to speak. Now I just want to get more involved on different boards and make the right connections.. I wish I could add more, but for what its worth I can only discuss what I have experienced so far..

Glad to have found SI and also glad this is a no-nonsense-truth-will-be-told forum.


----------



## hawks58 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jeez this thread morphed into something I never expected. Like many people I was lead astray by Zeek (Although not fucked like some folks), seemed like a good guy, stand up poster over at ology and freely gave me the address to pinn. My computer has been down this past week or so, so that's why I'm just responding now.

His recent dealings, sudden disappearance, and than reappearance lead me to wonder if maybe he was working with someone or if pinn was down for the count. As a relative newbie to the AAS game, no private sources, all I had was a public source at best to try and get some goods from. I was willing to give them a whirl, to atleast get my feet wet, but due to the dealings of Zeek; and the sheer amount of posters looking for pinn's website, I was hesitant and wanted to ask SI what the dealio was knowing I would get a real answer. Which I did get.

Just felt the need to clear the air on why I posted this, before I get some bad rap because of this thread. Wasn't trying to bad mouth anyone, or start shit, just wanted a clear answer before I get run for my money or worst. And figured with the amount of threads over at ology about Pinn, this one really wouldn't bring any more heat on them then they already got.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw someone post in this thread that zeek was a "trusted member of the community". OK, lets be clear.....he gained trust quickly because he's a good con man....he sucks as a criminal, but fooling a bunch of new guys isn't that tough. Zeeks long and petty criminal history shows he is a nickel and diming dope feign.
the term "trusted member of the community" means that a guy has been around some years and has proven he can be trusted and that he has a good amount of personal experience to offer.
zeek copied and pasted and talked some good shit.
Pinnacle has no trusted members backing them. They have a web site which is going to get them and most likely a bunch of their customers jammed up by LE. That is if they don't cut and run with a bunch of money and reappear as another lab. They did that covering shit as PR. Everyone was praising them and saying how they are customers for life and they're gonna tell all their friends. People are gonna get fucked. As POP stated...they have no integrity joining forces with someone like zeek.
zeek got popular in a short amount of time...he is not and never was one of us.


----------



## theminister (Oct 2, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I saw someone post in this thread that zeek was a "trusted member of the community". OK, lets be clear.....he gained trust quickly because he's a good con man....he sucks as a criminal, but fooling a bunch of new guys isn't that tough. Zeeks long and petty criminal history shows he is a nickel and diming dope feign.
> the term "trusted member of the community" means that a guy has been around some years and has proven he can be trusted and that he has a good amount of personal experience to offer.
> zeek copied and pasted and talked some good shit.
> Pinnacle has no trusted members backing them. They have a web site which is going to get them and most likely a bunch of their customers jammed up by LE. That is if they don't cut and run with a bunch of money and reappear as another lab. They did that covering shit as PR. Everyone was praising them and saying how they are customers for life and they're gonna tell all their friends. People are gonna get fucked. As POP stated...they have no integrity joining forces with someone like zeek.
> zeek got popular in a short amount of time...he is not and never was one of us.



Well put bb. With so many other very good sources why trust Pinn again. I have apparently 20 primo that I paid for coming in the post. I have also been talking to boss and waiting for his new shipment to arrive. I figure I don't trust the quality of Pinn, and will rebuy and go with AndroMed. Anyone want 20 bunk primo?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Well put bb. With so many other very good sources why trust Pinn again. I have apparently 20 primo that I paid for coming in the post. I have also been talking to boss and waiting for his new shipment to arrive. I figure I don't trust the quality of Pinn, and will rebuy and go with AndroMed. Anyone want 20 bunk primo?



I'm not saying the gear is bunk. That's not my point. Use your gear that you paid for. From the reviews the gear is good...for now. They've showed their colors now and I'd steer clear because of the reason discussed.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 6, 2012)

Has pinn been busted yet? Hearing rumors


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Has pinn been busted yet? Starting rumors



Fixed it for ya bro LMFAO


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow!  What an eyeopener this thread has been.  When I first joined ology (<15 posts) Zeek, without hesitating,  pm'ed me and provided Pinn's site.  I should have been somewhat weary at that point.  I was saying to myself, "could it be this easy?"  And it was. But I'm glad I found this site.  It is true that you have to put your time in just like anything else.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 8, 2012)

Heard they were, but it was something to do with illegal gay porn


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 9, 2012)

havent really seen as many reps pimp it out on ology these last week or so


----------



## muscleink (Oct 22, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Here's my two cents:
> 
> I was a guy that bought gear at my gym. I was sick of getting over piced shit. When I started out looking for Internet sources. I started researching and yes, I found ology quickly. I put my time in by posting threads, asking questions and everything else I could do.
> I watched guys like Zeek and CFM and when the time came I PM'ed.
> Zeek  turned me on to PINN like many of you. The point I'm trying to make is Zeek was a well respected member of this community and PINN is who he recommended to me. If he would have gave me a private source I would have used them instead. I don't want to speak for other people but alot of the guys that bought from PINN were turned onto them by a trusted vet.



Same here - I'd rather use a trusted private source any day. The most recent test e i got from Pinn does hurt like a mother - their previous batches weren't this bad. My ass and shoulders are crying.


----------



## usaranger07 (Oct 22, 2012)

I asked my buddy back at base how I could run a cycle on my own when got back home. He said go online and read and learn join a site. But he said whatever I do dont go to ology its just a bunch of crap. My point thanks si for actually helping and educating us folks.


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 26, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Let me tell you about my experience. When I first got interested in gear, I stumbled upon Z's website. It was really the only website I could find, but I also did not know how to look. I joined elitebodiez.com and everybody there was telling me Z was the shit. I started to sense that something was amiss. People started talking about the lack of quality in the gear, and then people started talking about packs not showing up. I bailed and found this place. The first thread I started here was about Z. I learned really quick what the deal was...and then he got busted. I THREW myself into SI. I gave it all I had. I started posting, making threads, making friends, asking questions. Now, I find myself with so many quality, private sources (NO WEBSITES!) I can't make my mind up who to order from. It takes a lot of work to earn people's trust and make friends that are willing to give you a private source. First, you can't just give out a private source without the source knowing about it....that is what private is all about. Second, I don't want to be the reason why my guy gets fucked up. The easier, softer way isn't always the right way. This thing is like anything else in life.....you get out of it what you put into it.



i was in the same spot as u not to long ago buddy, my story is almost the same as your. i cruised thru uncle z page, naps, OUS, was even looking at IP lists and shit, lucky i was smart and research research researched until i came accross a open source connect for Bio_tech gear which i placed a few orders with. Was happy with them, so were a few of my boys. But then thru making a presence on the boards and getting to know guys i eventually made it over to here and i hardly go to any other forum. Once i signed in to SI, i dont think i ever signed out. I go to other boards once in a while but my home is here.

It takes time!!!! It happened for me fairly quick vas well. IDK real recognizes real i guess. but now i have tons of quality, private, secure sources. And like Shane said, i find my self scratching my head sometimes trying to figure out which one to go with. You just have to make your bones brother. Make posts, ask questions, discuss your cycle history, introduce your self in the mew members area, bull shit with the rest of us in the box. Eventually, someone will reach out and say 'HEY email this guys tell him i sent u"! You have to get someone who give u a referal, then once your in with one good source thats all u really need, but then someone will help u out and hook u up with another one and so on..... thats the game. Even before i never thought of ordering from PINN, thought their hype was to suspect, but due to unforseen circumstances me and like 30 other bros are stuck with some of their gear now....and i have a choice to try and trade or sell it...or use it and see what the talk is about. however any gear with pip when it comes to simple compounds like test cyp is suspect. The test cyp i get is smooth as butter. this whole pinn situation has me heated.


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 26, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> Ahhh this bullshit again.  Pinn and Zeek can suck my cock! I got ripped off by Zeek and currently have some stupid in store fuckin credit that I never wanted! All I wanted was a few kits of Rips. Not some credit for some shitty ass gear that I dont fuckin trust. For those of you that love Pinn gear hit me with a Pm. I'll gladly sell you my in store credit. I'll even give you a $100 off the credit. You can have a free hundy worth of Pinn gear on me just to take the store credit off my hands. I don't want it. Thats $350 in Pinn gear for $250. Take it off my hands. PLEASE! !SHRUGS!



im in the same boat as shrugs, got 6 primo, 1 eq, 3 test prop, 1 test eth holla at me.......ill give u a better deal than their listed price


----------



## cougar (Oct 27, 2012)

Has anyone ran pinnacle gear,to know if it g2g


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 27, 2012)

This is the second time I seem u ask this
I'll respond the same way as everyone 
Stay away, they don't care at all about there customers and there a greedy shady group


----------



## mugzy (Feb 15, 2013)

There is a lot of talk about pinnacle being busted around the net.


----------



## DF (Feb 15, 2013)

I know their site is down & all the noobs on Ology are in an uproar.


----------



## g0re (Feb 15, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me one bit if they were.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 15, 2013)

You put out bad infections like them and not owe up to it you need to be removed.

This game sucks because of the asshole like them and their supports.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 15, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Everyone might want to remember no one got a fucking thing they didn't pay for and go through all kinds of shit for. By the way, a fucking "Store Credit" to an open source,web based, roid shop instead of the Rips that were ordered is complete bullshit. I would still be as hot as Satan's ass crack on leg day.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Hahaha Vette that's pretty damn hotttt!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 15, 2013)

would LE go after bros who ordered?  usually its just the sources/reshippers who get pinched.  lets hope they were not info collectors.

I did hear that they were going low key back to a closed network and stop the open purchases.  im sure there will be kids getting it pushed on one way or another. I atill wish I was savvy enough to brew....

the guy I got my home brew tren ace got stationed over seas.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2013)

sparticus said:


> would LE go after bros who ordered?  usually its just the sources/reshippers who get pinched.  lets hope they were not info collectors.
> 
> I did hear that they were going low key back to a closed network and stop the open purchases.  im sure there will be kids getting it pushed on one way or another. I atill wish I was savvy enough to brew....
> 
> the guy I got my home brew tren ace got stationed over seas.




If they were going low key they wouldn't have just signed on to PM.


----------



## DF (Feb 15, 2013)

Yea, Pinn is not about being low key at all.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> If they were going low key they wouldn't have just signed on to PM.



I mean with the purchase part of the whole process.   cant order unless you get a special code given by the drawf king in the mythical fairy forest of the under amazonian rivers in Bangkoksastan. . 
anyway.  what else is on tv?


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 16, 2013)

Fuck Pinnacle we need a new lab to come out.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> Fuck Pinnacle we need a new lab to come out.



TillTheEnd Labs I hear are real good


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 16, 2013)

can you get some trial jugs bb and see if what you hear is accurate. maybe youll turn into a push up super hero .  

I kid I kid


----------



## g0re (Feb 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> TillTheEnd Labs I hear are real good



I prefer " FromTheStart Labs "


----------



## hawks58 (Jul 24, 2021)

I wonder if these clowns are out of jail yet.


----------

